# Alguien me puede ayudar a descargar pcb wizard



## isvillar (Feb 20, 2008)

Amigos:

Estoy buscando un link de descarga del programa pcb wizard, si uds, me pueden mandar el link se los agradeceria mucho.

atte 

Isvillar[/url][/b][/code]


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola.
www.new-wave-concepts.com/downloads.html
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 5, 2009)

hola:
yo descargue el circuit wizard demostration y cuando quiero hacer la simulacion medice:
"sorry,only unmodified circuits can be simulated in the demostration version"


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola.
Usa el google, pon estas palabras -- pcb wizard rapidshared --, tal vez te sirva de algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 5, 2009)

ahh y tambien descargue el  pcb wizard 3 demostration y no me deja imprimir ni guardar el circuito


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 5, 2009)

Hagan lo que comenta elaficionado y van a disponer de muchos links para descargar el PCB Wizard "full".
No descarguen las versiones demostration de la página web del fabricante, no sirven para nada..

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> ahh y tambien descargue el  pcb wizard 3 demostration y no me deja imprimir ni guardar el circuito


Tienes 2 posibilidades:
1) Vas y compras el programa *Legalmente*
2) Consigues el programa *Ilegalmente.*

Sobre la segunda posibilidad *en el foro no se te darán consejos.*


----------

